# the use of Flexible drainline in walls.



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

I came across a customer recently who had about 11 ft worth of 1/1/2 pvc in the wall with 6 couplings in it. 2 of them were leaking and the drain constantly stopped up. The guy(a friend of the boss) wanted me to do something that didn't have couplings in it and he found this Flexible drain line made by RTEK? it fit perfectly inside a inch and a half PVC 90 and they give u this blue glue to glue it together. the stuff is heavy duty. to prevent sags i put cut pieces of 2 by 4's under the pipe and re-pitched to drain properly. It was easy to use and i kinda felt like a hack using it but turned out OK. 

Anyone ever use this stuff before?? is it really any good???


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh Yah 

I rough-in all my jobs with that stuff it saves on fittings


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

boatcaptplumber said:


> I came across a customer recently who had about 11 ft worth of 1/1/2 pvc in the wall with 6 couplings in it. 2 of them were leaking and the drain constantly stopped up. The guy(a friend of the boss) wanted me to do something that didn't have couplings in it and he found this Flexible drain line made by RTEK? it fit perfectly inside a inch and a half PVC 90 and they give u this blue glue to glue it together. the stuff is heavy duty. to prevent sags i put cut pieces of 2 by 4's under the pipe and re-pitched to drain properly. It was easy to use and i kinda felt like a hack using it but turned out OK.
> 
> Anyone ever use this stuff before?? is it really any good???


 
One more thing to make plumbing easier...


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

it was only a matter of time with flex gas and flex water lines. cheater vents... yes it is getting easy.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you know if they make sharbite fittings for that pipe like y and such?????


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I am just going to replace sewerlines with 4" kanaflex septic pumper hose with a camlock coupling at the house and one at the city tap. Save money on fittings.:whistling2:


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

I've seen this pipe ,its the same stuff they use on jacuzzi's . You can also buy a waste and overflow kit here in texas that comes with pipe like that.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I started using garden hose for water lines off the hot water tank...it seems to work great and saves me time and money...

I posted a pic of some of my handy work in another thread http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/i-didnt-know-you-can-do-17028/


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I started using garden hose for water lines off the hot water tank...it seems to work great and saves me time and money...
> 
> I posted a pic of some of my handy work in another thread


 
Looked nicce with that red handle and all. :laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I cant ever imagine using that crap !
Does it meet code in your area ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I just use radiator hose on my hot lines, it can withstand the high temps. The cold lines are plumbed with some of Those rv drinking water hoses :lol:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I started using garden hose for water lines off the hot water tank...it seems to work great and saves me time and money...
> 
> I posted a pic of some of my handy work in another thread



I know being the professional you are you use potable water hose made for RVs.:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> I know being the professional you are you use potable water hose made for RVs.:laughing:


I don't see any markings on my garden hose ... so I must assume that its okay .... no marks means I can use it on anything :blink:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

"hello all, 

first let me say i am new here, i have enjoyed reading these post for a while so i figured what the hey, why not join I'm thinking ill fit in ! A bit about myself , ive been a plumber for 12 years, i live in the greater Cincinnati Ohio area and have a city of Cincinnati journeyman's, a state of Ohio, a state of Kentucky journeyman's and a city of Philadelphia PA journeyman's. Was looking at moving to the state of Florida in a 2 years , possibility.... if anyone here has that license, if they could fill me in and tell me if they are real ball breakers down there, like the state of Kentucky is with there licensing, i would be very grateful. thank you for the info!







 "


For some reason I'm starting to think your introduction was just a little bit full of BULL SHIOT !


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

no its not approved and its something i did not want to use however this guy was a little different and already had some arrangement with the boss to use. Not getting in the habit of using. this or sharkbite fittings


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

boatcaptplumber said:


> no its not approved and its something i did not want to use however this guy was a little different and already had some arrangement with the boss to use. Not getting in the habit of using. this or sharkbite fittings


Your kidding right ?
If they asked you to do some other dumb crap, that you know damn well and good , does not meet local code would you do it, for the all mighty $$$$


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

boatcaptplumber said:


> no its not approved and its something i did not want to use however this guy was a little different and already had some arrangement with the boss to use. Not getting in the habit of using. this or sharkbite fittings


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::whistling2: 
so why did you ask us if we use that stuff if you knew it wasn't approved


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

My truck is stocked with it. Also those Fernco P traps.

All I carry for tools any more is a yellow handled nut driver.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I don't see any markings on my garden hose ... so I must assume that its okay .... no marks means I can use it on anything :blink:


you mean it wasn't approved by ASSME?:whistling2:


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

i only live in one corner of the world. God only knows they make the stuff somewhere someone is using it. It did have the CSA stamped on it, however not local code approved. That was the purpose of the question. if i traveled all 50 states to see what everyone is using as far as plumbing drainage vent water underground etc this question would have never been asked. i cant believe people use PEX water lines and have a terminal in an electric panel like box, but its done. That was the point of the question. 
Im not accustomed to using junk to plumb, however i have to take orders, ......not that i like them. but it is what it is.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

boatcaptplumber said:


> i only live in one corner of the world. God only knows they make the stuff somewhere someone is using it. It did have the CSA stamped on it, however not local code approved. That was the purpose of the question. if i traveled all 50 states to see what everyone is using as far as plumbing drainage vent water underground etc this question would have never been asked. i cant believe people use PEX water lines and have a terminal in an electric panel like box, but its done. That was the point of the question.
> Im not accustomed to using junk to plumb, however i have to take orders, ......not that i like them. but it is what it is.


Any how glad to see you got some thick skin...

Some guys would have high tailed it by now....

I guess you past the test....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

boatcaptplumber said:


> i only live in one corner of the world. God only knows they make the stuff somewhere someone is using it. It did have the CSA stamped on it, however not local code approved. That was the purpose of the question. if i traveled all 50 states to see what everyone is using as far as plumbing drainage vent water underground etc this question would have never been asked. i cant believe people use PEX water lines and have a terminal in an electric panel like box, but its done. That was the point of the question.
> Im not accustomed to using junk to plumb, however i have to take orders, ......not that i like them. but it is what it is.


Does it conform to the united plumbing code? 
:laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

it should have been conformed to the garbage can but hey, what can u do.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

boatcaptplumber said:


> I came across a customer recently who had about 11 ft worth of 1/1/2 pvc in the wall with 6 couplings in it. 2 of them were leaking and the drain constantly stopped up. The guy(a friend of the boss) wanted me to do something that didn't have couplings in it and he found this Flexible drain line made by RTEK? it fit perfectly inside a inch and a half PVC 90 and they give u this blue glue to glue it together. the stuff is heavy duty. to prevent sags i put cut pieces of 2 by 4's under the pipe and re-pitched to drain properly. It was easy to use and i kinda felt like a hack using it but turned out OK.
> 
> Anyone ever use this stuff before?? is it really any good???


 It sounds like Sched. 40 ductile PVC.

I've used it in larger diameters in the past for running the discharge from sewage ejectors on house boats to dockside storage tanks.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

http://flexpvc.com/application-guidelines.shtml


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

I know the flex pvc is a bit hackey but is it any worse than the old sheet lead drains from tubs and showers installed by the "true craftsman".


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you for that link. Good info however Something I will not be using alot. The particular situation I used it in was not truly a part of the house plumbing system. It was laundry tub that had been added to the house in the early 80,s in the garage wasn't trapped or tied into a vent and indirected into a sump pit. They built these houses where the basement sink also ties into the sump and pumps to a high wall sewer. Quite a oddball situation. The original objective of this question was what is this stuff and who if anybody uses it not so much the application.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

A lot of you guys are making fun of this stuff but a lot of you guys are also the ones using pex, csst, flexi supplies, aav's and a host of other plastic cheap and easy crap so why not flexible dwv pipe too? or is this finally the straw that breaks the Camels back?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess if you used it all together it would look real nice

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> A lot of you guys are making fun of this stuff but a lot of you guys are also the ones using* pex, csst, flexi supplies, aav's *and a host of other plastic cheap and easy crap so why not flexible dwv pipe too? or is this finally the straw that breaks the Camels back?


 
Those were all on my material list today. :laughing:

I say bring on the flexy stuff, as long if its approved

should secure my income for years to come.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have pretty much given up trying to sway anyone's opinions. The stuff is here and I suspect, it's here for the long haul or at least until someone comes up with something even cheaper and easier to install. If that's what the trade has become than I don't suppose that a few lone voices crying in the wilderness will have much impact. Since all the other trades are experiencing the same trends of stagnating wages, rising operating costs and the slow economy I guess we might as well join in the misery because it's easier than fighting the rising tide.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I have pretty much given up trying to sway anyone's opinions. The stuff is here and I suspect, it's here for the long haul or at least until someone comes up with something even cheaper and easier to install. If that's what the trade has become than I don't suppose that a few lone voices crying in the wilderness will have much impact. Since all the other trades are experiencing the same trends of stagnating wages, rising operating costs and the slow economy I guess we might as well join in the misery because it's easier than fighting the rising tide.


Can't beat em ... join them


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

boatcaptplumber said:


> no its not approved and its something i did not want to use however this guy was a little different and already had some arrangement with the boss to use. Not getting in the habit of using. this or sharkbite fittings


Wait until Dunbar gets a load of that.......and makes a video..........:laughing:

boatcaptplumber 
Junior Member

Join Date: Jan 2012
Location: Cincinnati/Northern ky
Posts: 18


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Bless me Father for I have sinned....

A long long time ago in a galaxy far far away, I had a three family house (three floors) built in 1920 with a rotted 2" stack from the 3rd floor to the basement. Each floor had 9'+ ceilings.

I pulled the dishwasher in each kitchen and fished a piece of the demonic 2" flexible PVC from the top floor to the basement. I used sch40 pressure couplings to cut in the sanitary tees and for transitioning to sch40 PVC at the top and base of the stack. Regular glue and primer.

I consulted with the building inspector, plumbing inspector, and the persnickety ole chap that governs work on historical homes. All agreed and signed off on the project with these requirements:

1. The pipe must be installed vertical with no change in direction.
2. Where any part of the plumbing system connects, the transition must be made with schedule 40 fittings.

It was a single event approval for that particular job but on that day, it did seem like a good idea.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Bless me Father for I have sinned....
> 
> A long long time ago in a galaxy far far away, I had a three family house (three floors) built in 1920 with a rotted 2" stack from the 3rd floor to the basement. Each floor had 9'+ ceilings.
> 
> ...


 I fished it down a wall the HO didn't want demoe'd on a remodel in the late 90's and never lost a wink of sleep -- The wall had all of their children's hand prints and other art painted on it and they were loath to destroy it.


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Wait until Dunbar gets a load of that.......and makes a video..........:laughing:
> 
> boatcaptplumber
> Junior Member
> ...


----------

